# AGR INFO



## Rail Freak (Jun 11, 2008)

I purchased a $2000 trip before I new that AGR existed. A local agent in St Pete told me by phone, when I pick up my ticket on travel day to give them my member # and all will be cool???????? I already got 250 pts. from somewhere.

I've done a little research but will most likely be pestering you with questions like How does this Zone thing work? THANX!

:unsure:


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 11, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> I purchased a $2000 trip before I new that AGR existed. A local agent in St Pete told me by phone, when I pick up my ticket on travel day to give them my member # and all will be cool???????? I already got 250 pts. from somewhere.I've done a little research but will most likely be pestering you with questions like How does this Zone thing work? THANX!
> 
> :unsure:


Better yet, call Amtrak (the 1-800-USA-RAIL), ask Julie for "Agent", and have them add your AGR number to your reservation. You will need your reservation number or numbers. That way you are not dependent upon a rushed agent at a station adding the number correctly.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 11, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased a $2000 trip before I new that AGR existed. A local agent in St Pete told me by phone, when I pick up my ticket on travel day to give them my member # and all will be cool???????? I already got 250 pts. from somewhere.I've done a little research but will most likely be pestering you with questions like How does this Zone thing work? THANX!
> ...


Called and AGR agent did not know anything about Zones either earning or redeeming??? So I said Thanx & I'd ask you folks!


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 11, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


I thought you wanted to get credit for the $2000 in tickets you already bought? The zones only apply to getting free tickets, not earning points on paid travel.

If you want credit for the $2000 trip you have paid for but not taken yet, then either call Amtrak or see the station agent when you pick up the tickets. If you want free travel, you will need to wait until you have enough points.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 11, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > PRR 60 said:
> ...


I'm sorry, It was a 2 part question. I took the advice to call the agent, she said they had my AGR #. Then I asked about the zone deal & she did not know, so, I'm asking this forum - where can I find Zone Info!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 11, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


I don't have credit for untraveled miles,nor do I want credit,wheeew!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 11, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


I'm not sure what "Zones" that you are referring to? :huh:

The only 3 "zones" (eastern zone, midwest zone and western zone) for AGR are for *redeeming* points, not for earning points! Your $2000 spent will earn you 4,000 AGR points! But there are no zones, as far as earning these points!

All you have to do is be sure your AGR number is on your reservation!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 11, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > PRR 60 said:
> ...


Thanx,

Where do I find Info on redeeming zones?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 11, 2008)

PRR 60 beat me to the answer of the zones!

To find the location showing the zones, on the AGR website, click the "redeem" tab and then the "Reward Chart" to see them.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 11, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> PRR 60 beat me to the answer of the zones!
> To find the location showing the zones, on the AGR website, click the "redeem" tab and then the "Reward Chart" to see them.


Thank you,

I won't have to worry about that for a while, although don't you have a 3 year period IIRC?


----------



## AlanB (Jun 11, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > PRR 60 beat me to the answer of the zones!
> ...


You must take at least one paid trip on Amtrak within a three year period, or you could loose all of your points. But as long as you comply with that rule, you could technically save up your points for say six years or more, before you actually use them. The points themselves don't expire based upon when they were earned. They are good forever basically, or until you use them, forget to take at least one paid trip, or Amtrak decided to terminate the program. Hopefully the later will never come to pass.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 11, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Does this mean I get a trip from TPA - WAS Coach for 3,000 pts.?

& TPA - MIA would cost me 3,000 pts?


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 11, 2008)

For TPA to WAS you need a 1-Zone coach seat which is 5,500 points. TPA-MIA is also a 1-Zone ride: 5,500 points.

The 3000 point Northeast Zone award is only for travel beginning and ending at stations between Newport News, VA and New England.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 11, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> For TPA to WAS you need a 1-Zone coach seat which is 5,500 points. TPA-MIA is also a 1-Zone ride: 5,500 points.
> The 3000 point Northeast Zone award is only for travel beginning and ending at stations between Newport News, VA and New England.


Thanx, now I'm gettin a foot - hold.

The Was and Mia comparison is interesting!


----------

